# Polycase ARX Inceptor Ammunition



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Interesting new concepts.






Interesting stuff!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

tembakaku said:


> i am interesting with this item..
> this Amazon.com : Plano 50 Count Handgun Ammo Case (for 9mm and .380ACP Ammo) : Gun Ammunition And Magazine Pouches : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> can you help me to choice better one? thanks!


I don't know much about either of these rounds other than what we see here. The Lehigh has mixed reviews, but I'd never seen the Polycase until now. I use Precision One in my G42 and recommend it for .380. Any XTP round will do well for you in .380. Another good performing round for .380 is the Federal Hydra-Shok. Old technology, but it performs in the .380. I don't recommend using ball in the .380 for defense as it will very likely over penetrate. That said, if you want a solid round that seems to have performed well, Lehigh and Polycase look pretty good.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll try the Polycase ARX next Spring when I carry my Beretta Pico. I tried the Lehigh Xtreme Penetrator in my Pico & about 2 out of 6 jammed at the bottom of the feed ramp, so I carried one in the chamber & Precision One XTP in the magazine last Summer. For Winter I carry bigger guns in my jacket but once it's hot again I'll carry the Pico. From what I've seen in videos all 3 rounds should be good choices for a 380 if they feed reliably.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

As food for thought, I would recommend _Against_ Lehigh's Xtreme Penetrator for defensive carry. 
A defensive bullet ideally remains in the target; thereby transfering all it's energy into the target and working to 'stop' the target from continuing to advance. 
A bullet that penetrates a target and exits out the other side keeps a lot of its energy and expends it elsewhere (like an innocent who's behind the target or on the other side of a wall behind the target.
The Lehigh 9mm round goes thru TWO blocks of ballistic gel, 3 gallon milk bottles full of water and only changes direction (ricochets) after hitting armor plate and goes off in another direction.
It may do well as an offensive round for special circumstances (Such as SWAT or black ops), but if it's used as a defensive round it will more than likely take out an innocent.
Watch the video here and decide for yourself.


----------

